
America Is a Sham - davesailer
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/03/coronavirus-tsa-liquid-purell-paid-leave-rules.html
======
jhanschoo
This is a low-quality article. The article begins their argument by saying
that the TSA's increase of hand-sanitizer carry limits shows that the rule was
arbitrary all along. There's likely good arguments to support that conclusion,
but this is not one of them; a more reasonable conclusion is a balance of
risks.

------
Boxbot
"What kind of ghoul would argue that we shouldn’t vaccinate everyone against a
pandemic threatening the health of our nation? The same kind of ghoul,
perhaps, who thinks that cancer treatment, or insulin, should only be
available for those lucky enough to be able to pay for them."

probably the same ghouls upvoting the "price gouging is actually good" story
and flagging this one, hiding their sociopathy behind shitty economics 101
scenarios and loudly advocating for the free market while the government pumps
over a trillion dollars into it in an effort to keep it from imploding under
its own contradictions.

america is a sham, and an exogenous shock like covid-19 is likely to lay it
all bare. the only question is how we respond to the ugly truths revealed; do
we acknowledge and strive to fix the issues facing the country, or do we avert
our eyes and hope all this just blows over.

